# Police bust massive fake barn grow-op in Barriere



## FruityBud (Jun 25, 2009)

It looked like a barn: wooden frame, padlocked rolling doors, adjacent building for farm storage. It didnt smell like a barn.

It smelled like marijuana, said Cpl. Chris Newal of Clearwater RCMP.

On Tuesday, police executed a takedown of a grow-op in Barriere, one that from the outside looked like it housed horses -- not 2600 marijuana plants.

It was designed to look like a barn, probably to your average person who may have seen it, although this property was quite remote, he said about the building on Bona Parte Lake Road, near Highway 5.

And what a design it was. The barn was a 40 foot-wide, 100 foot-deep plywood structure painted dark green, with a fake set of large barn doors that, when opened, revealed nothing but a wall.

There was no entrance, said Newal. The barn had no windows.

Access was gained through a hidden normal door. Inside the two-storey barn, crops were growing on the upper and lower levels -- enough to yield 5,000 plants if harvested at the same time. In a year, that would make 20,000 plants, enough to roll about half a million joints.

The crops were lit by 130 1000-watt light bulbs. In the adjacent building -- the one that looked like storage -- a fuel-efficient generator powered the bulbs. That kept suspicion down because more energy is required for grow-ops, said Newal.

By putting a generator in, theyre trying to keep their electrical consumption down so that if there is checks by the police on this, then their electrical might be lower than it would for a normal grow, he said.

There were also seven industrial air conditioners keeping the growing room cool, and a video surveillance system with four cameras on the property.

Judging from the fresh barn-door paint, Newel suspects the grow-op was less than a year old and sales went well above a street-level operation.

A 45-year-old man who lived on the property was arrested on Tuesday and released on conditions. He could face charges for production and trafficking of a controlled substance and is to appear in Kamloops court in October.

Though barns have been used to house grow-ops in the past, there was something new this time, said Newal.

We havent quite seen the fake doors, no.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/R5409*


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 25, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> The crops were lit by 130 1000-watt light bulbs. In the adjacent building -- the one that looked like storage -- a fuel-efficient generator powered the bulbs. That kept suspicion down because more energy is required for grow-ops, said Newal.
> 
> By putting a generator in, theyre trying to keep their electrical consumption down so that if there is checks by the police on this, then their electrical might be lower than it would for a normal grow, he said.
> 
> There were also seven industrial air conditioners keeping the growing room cool, and a video surveillance system with four cameras on the property.



I would have loved to see pics of this operation - sounds amazing!


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 25, 2009)

Is this the one in the msnbc or ngeo show?  Anyone know which I'm referrin to...?


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 25, 2009)

So it was a fake barn. Therefore just a figment of your immagination. That's my story and i I'm stickin to it.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

half a million joints?  lets see if they got the math right for once...  assuming these were real good growers with some high yielding strains, we'll estimate 2 lbs a lite.  about 260 lbs every 8-10 weeks.  260 lb = 4160 oz = 116480 grams.  i dunno i roll big joints but if they were 1 g ea, thats bout 480,000 joints per year. *YAY, LEO CAN DO 2ND GRADE MATH!!!*

shoot, if if ur gonna run a grow that makes you 4 million a year, HIDE IT BETTER.  geez for that amount of money you could probably buy half of nevada


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 25, 2009)

No one ever claimed LEO's were the smartest people.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 26, 2009)

:cry:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 26, 2009)

A 45-year-old man who lived on the property was arrested on Tuesday and released on conditions. He could face charges for production and trafficking of a controlled substance and is to appear in Kamloops court in October.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/R5409*[/quote]

So was he a med grow.? He was release on conditions.. 
Kamloop court, going to be a Kangaroo court for him, going to nail him to that barn..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 26, 2009)

Hay FruityBud since ur posting all these bust, are u doing a Follow Up on all ur storys..??  Reporter


----------

